# what size circle hooks?????



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

The local lake has a lot of small channel cats (most less than 3#) and I'm trying circle hooks to reduce injury to the fish. I bought a pack of 2/0 circle hooks, but my catch ratio is poor with them (25% or less). With kahale hooks (in size 1) I'm getting better than 75% hookups, but hooking a lot of the small (less than 1#) channels deep in the mouth.
What size circle hook would be best suited to channels in the 2# range? 
Would they still catch the 1# fish consistantly, or would I need smaller hooks for the small cats?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I use various sizes of #2, #4 and #6 Octopus hooks. Eagle Sharp hooks.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I use 8/0 Daiichi hooks and will still hook smaler ones, but less often.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I like 4/0 circles. I've caught catfish from 12" to 22" on these. I have yet to have a fish come unbuttoned.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Columbusslim31 said:


> I like 4/0 circles. I've caught catfish from 12" to 22" on these. I have yet to have a fish come unbuttoned.


4/0 is about a perfect size for any channel


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If I were you I would keep useing the kahles just dont let them run as long...:G


----------

